# Brewers grain



## Bdubbs55 (Nov 8, 2019)

So I am fairly new to cattle. I have 2 angus cows and 2 calves with 2 on the way. I recently got hooked up with a brewery that will be providing 8-55 gallon drums of spent barley per week. So my question is how much can I feed per day? They will have access to pasture and hay while getting the spent grain. Hoping this will cut back on hay a little bit and grain costs. Any info is appreciated.


----------

